# Ka24de + Ka24E????



## Jordy240 (Jul 18, 2005)

can you use the bottem end of a KA24E and the top end of a Ka24DE...and if not...can you use the crank between the 2 engines????? My bottem end went in the DE and ive got a used E so i want to put the two together??????


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

You should be able to use the crank between the two motors. However the blocks are not quite the same; the KA24DE uses piston oil squirters, while the KA24E does not; not sure about the oil gallery feeds to the head.


----------



## kaptainkrolllio (Aug 8, 2005)

You should be able to swap the heads, giving you like 11:1 compression or something really high like that. People have done it before.


----------



## Hill_TOP_Drfter (Jan 4, 2006)

Go for it!...You get high compression and a more powerful motor. I bet with that hybride setup of a dohc and a sohc it's going to be AMazing, with all that power it should be fun .................I was gonna go with that setup but....hmmmmmmmmi was thinking maybe a ca18det?


----------



## Shifter (May 25, 2005)

I was thiking of doing something like that, but an oppertunity came up, and i sold my 89, and picked up a 93, now i gotta install a ca18det


----------



## broken40s (Feb 8, 2006)

i heard that the e crank isnt useable in a de. but if you can find an altima or de truck crank your in business!


----------



## veilside180sx (Aug 23, 2005)

They use different oil pump designs between the DE and E.

Secondly unless you are prepared to do the hybrid timing setup and want 11.0:1 compression then I wouldn't do it.


----------



## Jordy240 (Jul 18, 2005)

thanks for the input guys...im just looking at completely new engine...easier and cheaper to do in the long run....more reliable and better....it would be a cool thing to try though for sure...maybe down the road when ive gota car to drive in the meantime


----------



## SVP5TEN (Apr 27, 2004)

has anyone here actually accomplished this set up?. reason why im asking is because the lack of information on the subject. all i hear is "No. its not feasible", "or its been done". so i decided to find out for myself. ive got the DE cylinder head from a fwd nissan altima. i dont know the year. and ive also got the bottom end from a 89 nissan hard body. sure enough it lined up perfectly. the problem lies in the timing chain assembly. keep in mind im only working with what i have. i have yet to look at what a rwd ka24de timing chain assembly looks like. 

the DE timing chain is too tight. DE chain tensioner interferes with the E timing chain cover. DE chain tesioner along with the guide rail would not line up correctly. 

the E timing chain is too long. E chain tensioner interferes with the sprocket.
E chain guides are too long. 

from what ive seen, i have to figure out the chain guide and chain tensioner problem before i proceed to find out how many links to take out of the timing chain. i have an idea of what to do as far as the alterations go. but i still have yet to see how a rwd timing chain assembly looks/fits in this type of situation which is the only thing thats stopping me from altering any parts i have now. any one care to donate any used rwd DE timing chain assemblys for reseach?. later.


----------

